
Five Promises of Micromobility - Altimor
https://florentcrivello.com/index.php/2019/01/28/five-promises-of-micromobility/
======
benj111
This is a very good over view of cycling. What it absolutely fails to do is
demonstrate why electric scooters are different / better. Why push scooters
over cycling?

I also find it amusing that an Uber employee should list so many reasons why
ride hailing isn't the answer.

